# new family member.



## undergunfire (Apr 11, 2007)

It's a guinea pig! He is a 5 week old boy and he is just as cute as can be.

I have wanted a piggy, but wanted to wait to get one until I researchedmore. Well, Ryan and I went to the local mom &amp; pop pet storewhere I rescued the mouse...and well.....there was someone there tryingto get the pet store to take this little piggie. I jumped in and saidI'd take it.

It's a cute chocolate color. He is just so adorable. He is just a tadbit shy here, but in the store I was able to hold him without astruggle. I guess the person had an accidental litter and this was theonly little guy left. I wish there was another brother!

I checked him over in the store and watched him for a while to makesure he seemed healthy. He looks great! I got the food that the guysaid he was on...and I will wean him off of it and onto Oxbow once Iorder it and it comes in. 

Would it be smart to take the little guy to the vet for a check up? Is5 weeks too young to be away from mom? What the heck do piggies like toplay with?!

I am trying to do MEGA research on piggies so I know EVERYTHING.

I can't wait until he gets used to me so I can see what piggies are truely like.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## grumpybabies (Apr 11, 2007)

Lucky you! I would have done the same if i hadbeen there! So 5 weeks is ok to be away from mum, i have hearddifferent things but people have said they have to be seperated frommum between 3 and 5 weeks of age so he should be ok. I would try andget him another friend asap because they will probably get alongstraight away at such a young age, and i had a guinea pig that wentinto shock from being on his own, but i expect that is rare. 

As for the vet check, mine does them free so i would say yes, but ifyours will charge to check the guinea over then it is uop to you, canyou check his teeth and nails yourself?

So they are shyer than rabbits, they love tubes and igloos to hide in,but as they get to know you in a few weeks they will come out more andmore and then eventually start squeaking demanding food and attention!I have found that they don't like any sort of treats that you may givea rabbit, like shop bought stuff such as yoghurt drops, none of minewill really eat them. They will eat grass until the cows come home lol!They are lovely characters, you will love him! Do you have a name?


----------



## binkies (Apr 11, 2007)

Fair warning though.....when male guinea pigshit puberty they REALLLLY hit puberty. And usually if they are the sameand hit together they will fight. If you find a friend for him, I wouldadvise an older male or a spayed female.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 11, 2007)

Congrats! I want pictures! *pigtures?*


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice, grumpybabies!



I cannot get a friend for him until Ryan and I move to our own place in2-3 months. I don't feel as if there is enough space in the cage, whichis a Ex-Large Super Pet (the one with the purple base) and I do nothave room to build any sort of NIC cage in our bedroom. I also wouldn'tfeel right bringing home another animal because this IS Ryan's mom'shouse, not ours.

I have some little willow balls, chewing blocks, and a ball with a bellinside of it in his cage. I also have a little litter box with hay andaspen bedding, as well as a huge igloo that he likes. For the floor ofthe cage, I am using no-pill fleece.

My next piggie, when I can get him a friend, will be from Piggie Poorescue in Anthem, AZ. It's about an hour from me. They usually havespayed females.

I can check his teeth and nails myself, yes. I feel like I can look himover myself instead of taking him to the vet. The vet does the samestuff. So far, I haven'y found a vet here that REALLY knows a lot aboutmy type of pets. When I took my rats to the vet before, it was 15minutes and $55 dollars later and I could have done the same thing thevet did. If I notice anything wrong with him, then he will go to thevet.

Is is best to get my little guy neutered? Will anything effect his lifeif he isn't neutered? Will he become aggressive with me when he hitspuberty?


He doesn't have a name yet. I am thinking, beleive me. It has to start with an "M" though, of course.






_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## binkies (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so glad you will be able to find a spayedfemale! No, not neutering doesn't hurt them a bit like rabbits. Itdoesn't change their attitudes or anything like that. Somepeople says it curbs aggression towards other pigs, but most researchsays it doesn't. And believe me it doesn't because I triedit! I've had to have someone sewn back up because of fights.

I need pigtures!!


----------



## grumpybabies (Apr 11, 2007)

Binkies, you must have had bad luck with yourboy piggies because i have had a few mixed boy lots and i have not hada single fight or threat of a fight even, and i can put new ones withmine easily, do you have females too because that will make malesfight, even if they only can smell them. 

Neutering doesn't affect the boys aggression or attitude in guineaslike it does rabbits, just means they can live with a girl, andboy/girl pairs are meant to be easy to bond but i haven't had problemswith my boys.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 11, 2007)

Cool Amy!

Can pigs be litter trained?:embarrassed:


----------



## lucylocket (Apr 11, 2007)

can we have photo's please 

and is that right they sqeek all the time 

do they sqweek when they are sleeping


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 11, 2007)

I am heading out right now to the tattoo shop tosee how much my chest peice tattoo is going to cost as well as my firsttattoo I am planning.....OF A BUNNY!

The piggie is really skiddish. I put my hand in the cage and he runsaway from it. I heard that piggies are skiddish....but once he getsused to me will he be a bit calmer? He is still young....only 5 weeksold.

Also...can I switch him over to Oxbow at such a young age? He is onKaytee Supreme piggy food right now, since that is what the store hadhim on. I will put him on the alfalfa based Oxbow until he is 10 monthsold, since that is what I have read.

What do piggies play with? 

I am sorry....I haven't had much time to sit down and do a thoroughresearch. I will be able to tonight though. I also have the whooooleweekend off from work to read as well!

I promise to have pictures a bit later. I don't want to scare him, butI should be able to snap a few. I am also going to take him out of hiscage and hold him and let him run around in a pen to get used to me. Ilike to handle my new pets right away, instead of letting them get usedto being at a new house.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## binkies (Apr 11, 2007)

Oxbow makes an alfalfa based pellet for youngand nursing pigs. Oxbow Cavy Performace. It would be best to switch tothat soon. Or Kleenmama's alfalfa pellets if you can afford it.

As far as running from your hand. Just about evey pig will do that.After you catch him, and hold him he should calm down. Unless he isjust really calm, you will probably have to chase him to catch him.

Playing: brown paper bags, toilet paper rolls, similar to rabbit toys actually.

I wanted to mentionwww.guinealynx.com for some reallygood info. And they have a forum too if you wanted to speak to others.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 12, 2007)

I put him in his little box and took him out ofhis cage a little while ago. I had to chase him, but once he was in thebox....I was able to calm him down a bit and pet him.

I hate chasing him, I feel like I am going to scare the junk out ofhim...but if you say that piggies will put up a chase...then I guess Iam not scaring him so bad?

What is Kleenmama's? Where can I find it? Is it the best food out there for piggies?


Thanks for ALL your help!


_p.s...._I couldn't get any good pictures. I also didn't want toscare him with the flash...I will have to get some tomorrow when I canlet natural light into the bedroom. Hopefully by then I will get hiswhole body in the picture and not just his little tushy.





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## binkies (Apr 12, 2007)

www.kmshayloft.comShe takes more pride in her product than any company would. She picksthrough the pellets herself before shipping to check for impurities. Iwould buy it in a heartbeat if I could just afford the shipping. Beingacross the country makes it horribly expensive.

Just go the guinealynx forums and read around. You don't have to jointo read and you will see that others have the exact same "chasingproblem".


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 13, 2007)

I have been reading on "Wheekers" forum. It isthe best one I have found. I am not liking any of the otherforums....all the posts I have read have been VERY harsh to members ofwhom were just asking for help.

I am about to take the little piggie out and see if he will just cuddle in my lap.

I am going to look into getting that Kleenmama's food. I really likeOxbow, but if you say that the Kleenmama's is good....then I will goahead and try it. The shipping isn't bad at all for me....probablyabout the same as ordering Oxbow.

I will try and get some pictures of the little guy if he lets me takehim out of his cage. He is so skittish though! I'm hoping he will likeme someday, hehe.

He still doesn't have a name. I have been calling him "Mr.Piggie".....very original, I know. I don't know what else to call him.He will have some cool name in a few days I am sure. I like "M"names....as you can tell, haha.

I found the CUTEST camo piggie jacket on ebay that was made by someone.I am buying it for when he gets to be full grown....even if he won'twear it, haha. I am so rediculious!




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 14, 2007)

Well......."Mr. Piggie" now has a friend. Idecided to call the local HS "just-for-the-heck-of-it" to see if theyhad any piggies for adoption. I wasn't expecting it at all....but theydid! They had what I was looking for...male piggies!:bunnydance:

So...Ryan and I welcomed another piggie to our family today. Mr. Piggie and this new piggie are so happy together!























The chocolate guy is "Mr. Piggie". Ryan calls him "Mixter Piggie"though, hehe. The new guy looks like vanilla ice cream with peanutbutter and fudge. He needs an "M" name. They BOTH need names actually,ugghhhh, lol..




EDIT TO ADD: Mr. Piggie looks like the same size as the other piggie inthe pictures...but really....the other piggie is WAY bigger! YAY forlarge squishy piggies.


_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## katt (Apr 15, 2007)

oh, i love piggies

i am super allergic to them and cannot breath if i am in the same room with them for more then a few hours.

i had a black piggy as my very first pet (not including the bottomfeeder fish named eeyore that was mine in the fish tank) her name waspiggy! 

they are super cute!

i think the white/chocolate/orange one looks like a gilbert to me

and the chocolate one looks like a lucas or luke

did they instantly fall in love with each other? a few years ago (mysenior year of hs) i had 9 pigs. . . well, i had 3, then rescued 3 morethen one of the rescues had 3 babies. . . the first 2 that we had wastilly and sasha. . . we got tilly at a rabbit show and then i got sashafrom a petstore. . . i put them together once to see how they would actto each other and it was instant love. i went to go put them in theirown cages (didn't want to leaving them together full time right off)and the shrieking i got from both of them was glass shattering. . . sothey stayed together and are now a spoiled pair of piggies to a littlegirl that lives in my hometown. . .


----------



## napoleon (Apr 15, 2007)

*Congrats *on yournew piggies! They're beautiful! We have a fawncolored female named Bindi...she's such a cutie. Here's a few"*M*" names I came up with... hope thishelps!onder:



Mocha, Mango, Meeko, Max,Macadamia, Magnus, Magnum, Malachi(MAL uk eye --&gt;Biblical),Meshach(MEE shak--&gt; Biblical), Marcell, Marco, Marcus, Mario,Marshall, Mitchell, Martin, Marvin, Marty, Mason, Matteo, Maddox,Maurice, Maxmillian, Maxwell, McIntyre, McKenzie, Melvin, Mervin,Micha(MIKE uh --&gt;Biblical), Michaelangelo, Miles, Milo, Milton,Moe, Moses, Montana, Montego, Montel, Montgomery, Morris, Mortimer,Murphy, Murray, Myron, Marble, Milkshake, Milk Dud,Milkyway...


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for the name suggestions! JadeIcing chosea name for the HS piggie and his name is Mason (Mace for short). Therescue piggie's name is Merlin.

They instantly fell in love, yes. They are so happy together!




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## naturestee (Apr 15, 2007)

Congrats on the new boy! They're so cute together. :inlove:


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 15, 2007)

Thank you! They are very cute together. I now have my chocolate and a "dutch". HAHA.

They aren't bunnies though!





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## OneBadBunny!!! (Apr 15, 2007)

Congrats on your new pigs! They are really great aren't they?I have seven. 

As far as color and breed: Mixter Piggie is a brown american and thenew guy is what looks to be a brown and red broken american. But, ifhis hair has ticking then he is golden agouti w/ white and red. Yes,unfortunately your pigs will probably always run from you in the cage.It is just their instict to run from a preditor. I have only had a fewverrryy trusting pigs that let you catch them easily. Once you havethem out though, they should calm down.

Yourpigs resemble my Ridley and Cooperboy:







Their diet should consist of unlimited alfalfa and pellets as well asfruits and veg until they are 6 mos. old. Then they should have timothyhay instead of alfalfa. Here's a list of good foods to try:

*Guinea Pig SHOPPING LIST*:
Recommended : 
1 cup of mixed veggies per pig per day. Unlimited hay. Unlimited pellets.

*HIGH Vitamin C foods*:
- Guinea pig pellets with stabilized vitamin C - alfalfa based foryoungsters, pregnant &amp; nursing sows, slim or sick pigs; timothybased for healthy, grown, chubby pigs (do not substitute rabbit orchinchilla pellets; avoid mixes with nuts, seeds or colored bits)

- Parsley - curly or plain (high in calcium)
- Cilantro / Chinese Parsley / Corriander greens
- Celery leaves 

- Collard greens
- Mustard greens / Leaf Mustard 
- Water Cress
- Garden Cress
- Swiss Chard, Red Chard
- Beet greens
- Spinach (feed in moderation, linked to formation of kidney &amp; bladder stones)
- Carrot tops / leaves
- Peas in pods, Pea Shoots (not dried)

- Dandelion greens
- Grass - wheat, winter rye (grown in pots from seed)

- Kale - curly or plain
- Broccoli, Broccolini (stems are liked better than flowers)
- Broccoli Rabe / Rabe / Rapini
- Cauliflower / Broccoflower
- Brussels Sprouts
- Cabbage 
- Red Cabbage
- Tuscan Cabbage / Cavolo Nero
- Savoy Cabbage
- Kohlrabi leaves

- Bell / Sweet Peppers - red, green, yellow (not hot or chile)
- Tomato (sores around mouth can develop; leaves poisonous; artificially grown can be low in vit C)
- Tamarillo (leaves poisonous)

- Orange (caution - sores around lips can develop)
- Tangerine / Mandarin (caution - sores around lips can develop)
- Grapefruit (caution - sores around lips can develop)
- Lemon, Lime (home-grown best, otherwise feed cautiously)
- Cantaloupe Melon 
- Honeydew Melon 
- Currants - yellow, red or black (leaves also edible)
- Gooseberries
- Strawberries
- Kiwi Fruit
- Mango
- Guava 
- Feijoa / Pineapple Guava
- Papaya / Paw Paw / Tree Melon
- Persimmon - american or oriental
- Rosehip


*LOW Vitamin C foods*:
- Hay - timothy, meadow, alpine and others (must always be available)
- Alfalfa - green or dried (high calcium &amp; calories - good for youngsters, pregnant &amp; nursing sows)

- Romaine Lettuce
- Lettuces - red, green, butter, Boston and other (avoid iceberg)
- Frisee Lettuce
- Arugula / Rocket / Roquette / Rucola
- Green Endive
- Belgian Endive
- Radicchio / Italian Chicory
- Treviso Radicchio
- Salad mix (without iceburg lettuce)
- Artichoke 
- Asparagus
- Anise
- Basil
- Dill 
- Mint 
- Thyme
- Chives (caution, feed in moderation)
- Green Onion tops (caution, feed in moderation)
- Green Leek tops (caution, feed in moderation)
- Sweet Onions (caution, feed in moderation)
- Celery stalks (cut into small pieces)
- Corn on the cob (strings, leaves &amp; stalks are edible too)
- Green Beans in pods / String Beans (not dried)

- Carrots (feed in moderation, vit A in carrots said to cause liver problems)
- Yam / Sweet Potato (high in vit A? - leaves edible)
- Beets
- Celery Root / Celeriac
- Kohlrabi bulbs
- Radishes (if mild)
- Turnip
- Parsnip
- Rutabaga
- Parsley root

- Cucumber (fresh only, not pickled)
- Squash - acorn, banana, butterhorn, spagetti, and others (feed in moderation)
- Zucchini
- Pumpkin

- Pineapple - fresh (sores around lips &amp; mouth can develop)
- Apple (avoid seeds; if too tart, sores around lips &amp; mouth can develop)
- Crabapple
- Pear
- Asian Pear
- Plum, Prune (dried high in sugar - as treat only)
- Nectarine
- Apricot
- Peach
- Cherries (remove pits)
- Cranberries (whole fruit, not concentrate or juice)
- Raspberries
- Blackberries
- Bilberries
- Blueberries
- Watermelon (can cause diarrhea - high water content)
- Banana (feed in great moderation - can cause constipation)
- Passion Fruit / Granadilla
- Grapes (in moderation, high in sugar)
- Figs (dried high in sugar - as treat only)
- Dates (dried high in sugar)


*EDIBLE wild grasses, plants and herbs*: 
(make sure you know what you are picking! be sure to pick from placesfree of contaminants such as pesticides , exhaust fumes or animal urine; pick plants that are healthy looking, without insect damage, fungusspots, breakage, or wilting)

- Grass (common grasses are edible, avoid ornamental grasses)
- Clover (Trifollium repens or Trifolium pratense)
- Dandelion (Teraxacum officinale) - pick leaves, stems, flowers (even root OK)


- Anise (Pimpinella anisum)
- Blackberry leaves (Rubus plicatus) - pick young &amp; tender leaves and shoots 
- Calendula (Calendula officinalis) - leaves and flowers 
- Caraway (Carum carvi)
- Chamomile (Anthemis nobilis)
- Chickweed (Stellaria media)
- Cleavers / Stickyweed / Goosegrass / Bedstraw (Galium aparine) 
- Coriander (Coriandrum sativum)
- Cowberry (Vaccinium vitis-idaeae) - berries, leaves in moderation
- Cow Parsley (Anthiscus sylvestris)
- Dog Rose (Rosa canina) - ripe fruits
- Duckweed (Lemna minor) - aquatic
- Fennel (Foeniculum capillaceum)
- Field Violet / Wild Pansy (Viola tricolor)
- Groundsel (Senecio vulgaris)
- Lemon Mint / Melissa (Melissa officinalis)
- Linden / Lime Tree (Tilia cordata or Tilia platyphyllos) - flowers with pale yellow leaflets 
- Miner's Lettuce (Claytonia perfoliata)
- Pepermint (Mentha piperita)
- Plantain (Plantago major or Plantago lanceolata)
- Raspberry leaves (Rubus idaeus) - pick young &amp; tender leaves and shoots 
- Stinging Nettle (Urtica dioica)
- Shepherd's Purse (Capsella bursa-pastoris)
- Silverweed (Potentilla anserina)
- Vetch (Vicia x)
- Yarrow (Achllea millefolium)
- Whortleberry / Heidelberry (Vaccinium myrtillus) - berries, leaves in moderation
- Wild Chamomile (Matricaria chammomilla)
- Wild Strawberry (Fragaria vesca) - berries and leaves



*AVOID Danger foods*:
- Iceburg Lettuce (low nutrition, high water)

- Hot Peppers / Chiles / Paprikas
- Hot herbs and spices
- Pickled veggies (dills, capers, sour krauts)
- Garlic or pungent onions (will not poison pigs, )
- Tomato leaves &amp; stalks (poisonous)
- Tomatillo leaves &amp; stalks (poisonous)
- Rhubarb (poisonous)
- Seeds (choking hazard)
- Dry beans and peas
- Nuts (too high in fat)
- Avocado (too high in fat)
- Coconut (too high in fat)
- Horseradish (leaves probably ok, root too pungent)
- Mushrooms
- Potatos (poisonous if green or sprouted) - sweet patatos / yams are ok
- Taro (dangerous if eaten raw / unprepared)
- Jams, jellies and fruit preserves (too high in sugar)
- Fruit juices (sugar-free, or unsweetened juices are OK)
- Teas, coffee, colas
- Fried, cooked and otherwise prepared foods
- Peanut butter, cakes, cookies, baked goods
- Milk and milk products 

- Wild grasses, plants and herbs that you are unsure of, or that look different from ones you know
- Flowers (commercially grown decorative plants contain preservatives &amp; pesticides)


*QUESTION foods*: 
(just don't know much about them, or unsure if ok for pigs to eat)

- Canned veggies 

Asian Fruit and Vegetables: (I tried to include names in various languages when possible)

- Abiu / Caimo / Canistel / Dan Huang Guo
- Bamboo Shoots
- Banana Leaves
- Betel Leaves / La Lop
- Bitter Melon / Bitter Gourd / Balsam Pear / Balsam Pod (must remove seeds)
- Chinese Broccoli / Gai Lum / Kai Lan / Kairan
- Chinese Flowering Cabbage / Choy Sum / Sawi Manis / Saishin
- Chinese Cabbage / Wong Baak / Kubis Gna / Hakusai
- Pe-Tsai Cabbage
- Chinese Chard / Bok Choy / Pak Choy / Pak Tsoi / Pechay 
- Baby Bok Choy
- Chinese Spinach / Amaranth / Een Choy / In Tsoi / Bayam / Santonsai
- Chinese Mustard / Gai Choy / Kaai Tsoi / Mustaa / Ha Karashina / Cai Xanh
- Chinese Keys / Khao Chae / Suo Shi / Temu Kunchi (like ginger)
- Chinese Long Beans / Yard-Long Beans / Asparagus Beans / Dau Gok
- Chocolate Fruit / Black Persimmon / Black Sapote / Kaki Noir
- Durian / Dourian / Lau Lin
- Ginger Root
- Hairy Melon / Moa Gua
- Jute / Jew's Mallow / Meloukhia / Meloukhiya Sheitaani
- Kaffir Lime Leaves
- Longan / Litchi Ponceau / Loon Ngan / Lengkleng (like Lychee)
- Lychee
- Mangosteen / Saan Jook / Manggis
- Sin Qua / Luffa - smooth and angled
- Soursop / Guanabana
- Star Apple
- Taro / Woo Tau / Dalo / Sato-Imo leaves (leaves ok? raw taro root poisonous )
- Water Spinach / Convolvulus / Ung Choy / Yeung Choy / Kang Kung
- White Radish / Daikon / Loh Baak / Mu
- White Sapote / Casimiroa
- Winter Melon / Wax Melon / Dong Gua
- Yam Bean / Jicama / Di Gwa / Sinkamas / Seng Kuang / Kuzuimo (root ok?, leaves &amp; stems poisonous)
- Yam / Shuyu / Ubi / Yama Imo (this tuber is safe for guinea pigs to eat)

Other Fruit and Vegetables:

- Acerola- West Indian, Pitanga, Surinam, Sour, Sweet
- Babaco
- Borage
- Breadfruit
- Burdock
- Cardoon
- Cassava / Yucca Root
- Catus
- Chayota 
- Cherimoya
- Custard apple
- Dock
- Eggplant
- Fern bracken - Fiddlehead Fern shoots
- Ginger
- Jujube (high vit C)
- Kailan
- Kiwano
- Komatsuna
- Kumquat
- Lemon Grass
- Longan
- Loquat
- Mizuna
- Okra
- Opuntia Cactus
- Oregano
- Plantain banana (needs cooking, high starch)
- Pomegranate
- Quince
- Rosemary
- Sage
- Sakata
- Salsify / Oyster plant
- Sapodilla
- Sorrel
- Soy beans and soy products (too high in protein?)
- Star fruit
- Sugar Cane (too high in sugar?)
- Tapioca (too high in starch &amp; calories?)
- Yucca



*References*:

http://members.aol.com/squeakpig/vitc.html- uses info from:
United States Department of Agriculture: Food Industry Red Book:Nutrient Tables. US Government Printing Office (1998). Washington, DC: 

http://www.thefruitpages.com/contents.shtml- uses info from:
Nevo Foundation: Nevo table, Netherlands Nutrition Centre (1996)

http://www.naturalhub.com/natural_f...t_vitamin_c.htm- uses info from:
Unites States Department of Agriculture: Nutrient Database for Standard Reference, Release 12 (1998)


BTW, I highly recommend joining Caviesgalore.com they are very nice andare only nastely to people who carelessly breed their pigs or refuse totake them to the vet when needed. I go by BanditBoy on there. Good luckwith your handsome boys and enjoy them.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow! Thank you SO much, OneBadBunny! You helped a lot. Now that I know you can probably answer my questions...


I am going to be ordering my piggies Oxbow alfalfa based cavy pelletstonight. Should I go ahead and order some alfalfa hay with it? Rightnow they are on Kaytee Supreme with timothy hay.

Are they old enough to be started on fruits and veggies? They are about5 weeks and 10 weeks old. I feed my bunnies Red Leaf Lettuce, Parsley,Cilantro, Carrot Top Greens, carrots, and green bell pepper as a saladevery night....is that okay for the piggies?

I really want to make sure that they are getting enough Vitamin C.



I will go ahead and join that forum you gave me, thank you





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## OneBadBunny!!! (Apr 15, 2007)

Any good gp pellets you buy should includeenough Vitamin C. So you don't have to worry as long as they are fedguinea pig pellets. But I like to give fruits and veggies anyway.Remember that there is no such thing as too much vitamin C. Some peoplethink that mock scurvy can occur, but thats not true. The veggies yougive your rabbits will be fine for your pigs, but don't give them toomuch. Since they are new, you will want to know what, if anything,upsets their stomachs. 

Baby piggies can have veggies from the start, unlike bunnies who startwith them at six months. If you are buying them alfalfa pellets, youstill need to offer either timothy hay/alfalfa hay. They need it tokeep their digestive tracts going and to wear down their teeth. Alsoremember that alfalfa is pretty fattening and if your giving it to themin pellets and hay don't be surprised if you have two very fat pigssoon!lol

I hope this helps!

-Sam


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 16, 2007)

Great....I am happy that I won't have to worry much about their Vitamin C if they are on Oxbow.

I will start out slow with the veggies and try one kind for a while to make sure it is okay with them.

They get alfalfa pellets right now with Timothy hay. Should I add alfalfa hay with it?




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## OneBadBunny!!! (Apr 16, 2007)

If you want, but as long as they are getting one of the two hays they will be okay. You don't have to give both.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 17, 2007)

Okay, great. I have to go to Petsmart soon hereanyway to get locking crocks for the buns because Madilyn likes tospill the boy's food dishes now too....so I will pick up some of thelittle bags of alfalfa hay.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 19, 2008)

:?

RIP MACE


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 19, 2008)

You know, I wouldn't house a piggy with a bunny, but PigPig used to play with Clover all the time. If you don't find a mate for him, maybe you could let him play with a bunny some?

I LOVE pigs and miss ours greatly! They seem pretty hardy if you don't forget hay and don't give them too much kale. My sis didn't do those things right and hers had some trouble. 

Has he "FWEEPED" yet? I love that noise!


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 19, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> You know, I wouldn't house a piggy with a bunny, but PigPig used to play with Clover all the time. If you don't find a mate for him, maybe you could let him play with a bunny some?
> 
> I LOVE pigs and miss ours greatly! They seem pretty hardy if you don't forget hay and don't give them too much kale. My sis didn't do those things right and hers had some trouble.
> 
> Has he "FWEEPED" yet? I love that noise!


Bo - this is an old thread from when Amy got Mace & Merlin...


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 19, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> :?
> 
> RIP MACE



did i miss something:huh?

congrats on them(ok, since Jade posted what she did i gotta ask-there's still two, right?), i hope everything goes well!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 19, 2008)

This is the original thread of when Amy got Mace and Merlin. I went looking for when she got them and found the actual thread.


----------

